# My carbon diet plus new stuff!



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

Here are some picts I took after I put my new carbon fiber hood on. Let me know what you think. I got this hood REALLY CHEAP!!!! I also added a Weapon R aluminum coolant tank and a NRG Innovations E-PAC.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks good man. Had to go see if my car was still in the garage, looks like mine


----------

